# Too much flow?



## lFoxl (Jun 30, 2018)

I have a 37 gallon tank with a Penn Plax Cascade 1000 canister filter on it. The spraybar and intake are both on the left hand side of the tank. The spray bar slightly points upwards towards the surface of the water causing a small ripple before hitting the far side wall pushing all debris back towards the intake. 



Right now the stocking is: 

1 Albino bristlenose pleco
7 Neon Tetras 
3 Glass catfish


All of my fish just hangout near the filters intake and never move from that area even when it comes to feeding they will still just sit there and wait for the food to fall down and come towards them. I have tried closing the outlet for the canister filter halfway to reduce how much water comes out but it doesn't change their behavior at all. 



Should I change out my canister filter? As of now my tank just looks empty because you can hardly see the fish ever.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I actually wonder if its the choice of fish and the tank layout.
- neons can be a shy fish, and more likely to be more active when there is a school of 10 or more. I would auggest upping the school and seeing if that does hwlp make a difference.
- glass cats are nervous fish, and even in large groups they still tend to hide. In saying that, they do prefer being in larger groups, so I would also reccomend getting more and seeing if that helps.
- plecos rarely ever come out during the day
- the tank is what I would consider to be open, getting some more decor - like wood pieces that reach 1/2 - 2/3 of the way to the surface to encourage numerous hiding places throughout the water column could help.


The canister is not likely to be casing issues. All these fish come from areas that receive high flow rates... higher than what you have.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGreatSlayer (Jun 30, 2018)

I agree with aussieJJDude, perhaps you should add more plants (btw ive heard about bristlenoses eating plants but have never experienced it) and a couple large pieces of driftwood so your fish can hide in since it seems they are using the intake as cover. I believe both glass catfish and neons prefer staying low in the aquarium so maybe some middle/top dwellers could act as dithers since they will make the others feel like there is no threat above the water plus it would make the take seem more lively. 
someone please correct me if i am wrong.


----------

